# Dog Trainers/Behaviourist in Yorkshire Area?



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm looking to get a behaviourist in for my 8 month old Dobermann, I've only just got him and he has some issues, I really want to help him but don't think puppy training classes will work. Can anyone reccommend someone? And what are the usual fees? Has anyone else had a behaviourist assess their dog and is it worth it?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emsky said:


> I'm looking to get a behaviourist in for my 8 month old Dobermann, I've only just got him and he has some issues, I really want to help him but don't think puppy training classes will work. Can anyone reccommend someone? And what are the usual fees? Has anyone else had a behaviourist assess their dog and is it worth it?


CAPBT COAPE Association of pet behaviourists and Trainers
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers should find a behaviourist in your area
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find a trainer.

or E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Whereabouts in Yorkshire are you?


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> 8 month old Dobermann, I've only just got him and he has some issues


Has he got full european ancestory? i.e. both parents were European? if you don't know it's important you find out.

At 8 months I doubt he's got issues, around that age, if its a lively dobe (many are not) you must start an effective obedience course & right now, if not you'll likely end up with a nightmare, with some of the lively ones 7/8 months is the time they start problems, its just normal behaviour & needs ob training fast, lol especially if its from direct Euro dogs.

One Dobe rescue told me 30% Dobes born in UK end up in rescue - anyway, if you let me know those questuions I'll give you a training place in Yorks which deals with a lot of rescue Dobes & they cater all types, not just the quiet ones.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

- East Yorkshire

Marion Justice OCN	00369
Address: Hessle Community Centre, The Hourne, Hessle, Hull, East Yorkshire HU13 9LJ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Home visits
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home - Just Pet Dogs
Mobile: 07775 836385

Pauline Jackson	00660
Address: 35 Owst Road, Keyingham, Hull, East Yorkshire HU12 9TH 
One to One
Home Visits
Tel: 01964 623530	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Shirley Kenway	00989
Address: 39 The Meadows, Carlton, Nr Selby, East Yorkshire, DN14 9QZ 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
HWTM
Behaviour
Tel: 01405 862583	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: laughingdogs training
Mobile:

Ruth Bryant	01112
Address: April Rise, Brandesburton, Driffield, East Yorkshire, YO25 8RB 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Agility (fun)
Behaviour
Tel: 01964 541083	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: All About Animals Pet Services - Home Page
Mobile: 07818 491454

- North Yorkshire

George Grayson	00370
Address: 16 Boroughbridge Road, Northallerton, North Yorkshire, DL7 8BE 
Adult
Home visits
One to one
Gundog
Behaviour
Tel: 01609 777998	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Kumfi Canine Products
Mobile: 07891 038918

Jane Taylor	00652
Address: 7 George St, Carleton, Skipton, North Yorkshire, BD23 3HQ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
Home visits
One to one
Tel: 01756 791110	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07761 404394

Jeannette Illingsworth	00707
Address: 2 Burnby Lane, Pocklington, Yorkshire, YO42 2QD 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits York
Behaviour
Agility
Flyball
Behaviour
Tel: 07951673069	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Angela Lowrie	00752
Address: Tailwaggers Club, The Croft, Long Lane, Felliscliffe, Harrowgate, HG3 2LU 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Display team
Home visits
Agility
Flyball
Dogolympics
SATS
Behaviour
Workshops
Canine first responder courses
Tel: 01423 779083	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: www.tailwaggerclub.com
Mobile: 07802 874066

Caroline Butler	00913
Address: Leases Grange, Alnorth, Leeming Bar, Northallerton, DL7 9LH 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
KC good cits
Home visits
Behaviour
Gundog
Agility
Residential
Tel: 01677 427774	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Christine Stansfield	00920
Address: Thirkleby Manor, Kirby Grindalythe, Malton, North Yorkshire, YO17 8DF 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits
Agility
Heelwork to Music
Gundog
Fun and games
Tel: 01944 738714	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home - WoldsWay-CBT
Mobile:

Mark Sanderson	00977
Address: 11 Redthorn Drive, York, North Yorkshire, YO31 9DW 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Behaviour
Tricks and fun
Tel: 01904 629186	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Top Barks for Dogs!
Mobile: 07932 632855

Morag Heirs	01094
Address: 102 Tennent Road, York, YO24 3HG 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Agility
HWTM
Rally
Behaviour
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Welcome to Well Connected Canine
Mobile: 07786 864700

- South

Katie Patmore	00151
Address: 39 Bannercross Rd, Sheffield S11 9HQ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Agility
Tel: 0114 2962271	Email:
Fax:	Website: Millhouses Dog Training Sheffield
Mobile:

Victoria Cooper	00302
Address: People and Dogs, 42 Meadow Head Drive, Sheffield, S8 7TQ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Agility
Behaviour
Group dog walks
Tel: 011427 47665	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: www.peopleanddogs.co.uk
Mobile: 07811 031694

Jean Whitehouse	00626
Address: 14 Clough Head, Cubley Brook, Penistone, Sheffield, South Yorkshire S36 6UA 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Agility
Flyball
Tel: 01226 370152	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Jane Pooley	00863
Address: 9 Highcliffe Drive, Sheffield, S. Yorks S11 7LT 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Agility
Tel: 0114 2303879	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Millhouses Dog Training Sheffield
Mobile: 07740 935232

- West Yorkshire

Jan Westby	00145
Address: 7 Bolland Buildings, Low Moor, Bradford BD12 OLX 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Home visits
SATS
Tel: 01274 675697	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07850 508699

Christine Redfearn	00591
Address: 21 Lea View, Birstall, Batley, West Yorkshire WF17 0BX 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Tel: 01924 474580	Email: 01924474580cuwclub.net
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Pamela Haigh	00625
Address: 13 Orchard Terrace, Newsome, Huddersfield, West Yorkshire HD4 6DB 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Agility
Flyball
Tel: 01484 539342	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Doreen Camp	00627
Address: 13 Wessenden Head Road, Meltham, Holmforth, West Yorkshire HD9 4ET 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
Flyball & Agility
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Tel: 01484 349813	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Angela Newsome	00673
Address: 115 White Lee Road, Batley, West Yorkshire WF17 8AG 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Tel: 01924 400631	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07720 074534

David Newsome	00683
Address: 115 White Lee Road, Batley, West Yorkshire WF17 8AG 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Tel: 01924 400631	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07912 520722

Carolyn Lowing	00805
Address: 1 Broomfield Street, Keighley, West Yorkshire BD21 2BZ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits
Behaviour
Tel: 0800 2985146	Email:
Fax:	Website: Pet training - Keighley | Pet Mentors
Mobile:

Isabel Towers	00806
Address: Bounce'n'Pounce, 11 Roman Drive, Leeds, West Yorkshire LS8 2DR 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits
Behaviour
Dog walking
Disabled dogs
Tel:	Email:
Fax:	Website: Bounce 'n' Pounce
Mobile: 07941 691122

Rachel Smalley	00962
Address: Tailwaggers Club, 14 Grove Court, Headingley, Leeds, LS6 4EA 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Display team
Agility
Flyball
K9 Games
SATS i
Canine First Responder - first aid certified
Tel: 01423 779083	Email:
Fax:	Website: www.tailwaggerclub.com
Mobile: 0795 2163442

Janet Finlay	01046
Address: Tailwaggers Club, 7 Ladywood Mead, Roundhay, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS8 2LZ 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
KC good cits
Clicker
Agility
Tellington Ttouch
K9 games
Display team
Tel: 0113 2658026	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: www.ttouchtrainer.com
Mobile: 07740 423646

Colette Smith	01047
Address: Tailwaggers Club, 10 Greenside, Mount, Mirfield, West Yorkshire, WF14 0AY 
Puppy
Adult
KC good cits
Clicker
Agility
K9 games
Display team
Tel: 01924 480492	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: www.tailwaggersclub.com
Mobile: 07725 994058

Karen Adams	01060
Address: K9 Paws Dog Training, PO Box 106, Brighouse, West Yorkshire, HD6 9AS 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
Home visits
KC good cits
Agility
Behaviour
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: K9 Paws
Mobile: 07921 927147


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm on the West Yorkshire border adjoining South Yorkshire (Wakefield/Huddersfield). 
I don't know anything about his ancestory as he didn't come with papers, i did ask as much as i could but he's already been through a lot of homes, which is why i took him on. He's a real sweety in every situation but when on lead, strangers and dogs are enemy no1. I walk him 2-3 times a day to try and socialise him and introduce him to different situations (still early days) and he has got slightly better, but i think we could do with an experts opinion.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> or E-Mail [email protected]


just wondering: Should this be PET-help or is PEET-help correct? [minus the hyphen]


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> just wondering: Should this be PET-help or is PEET-help correct? [minus the hyphen]


Should be [email protected] for E-Mail

Yes its my wonky typing again!!! Well spotted


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Emska,
If hes bad with other dogs, till you get a trainer its best to keep him as far away from them as pos, maybe more important, if he's not good with strangers & he has a european Dobe background & he's not been handled properly so far he might bite readily, just take those precautions till you get to a trainer, Im in London so cant look at him. The trainers are in the Huddersfield area somewhere,

I dont have the link right now so to save me trawling it go to the Dobe Trust rescue site below & find their bit on training, they link the trainers but I heard good stories from non Dobe sources with difficult dogs as well, let us know if you find it ok, no idea about costs, good luck., oh, Id forget all about behaviourists but if you want to teach yourself behaviourism buy any book on Mumbo Jumbo & your there. 
Check the 'Training' index on Dobe Trust, the link is there

Welcome to The Dobermann Trust Rescue


----------



## kevin123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi to All, i am kevin, help needed, i got a new dog and he peeing every where in the home, i don't spanking on my dog, i only say no, but he do again, i don't know what can do, please your good advices needed, Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kevin123 said:


> Hi to All, i am kevin, help needed, i got a new dog and he peeing every where in the home, i don't spanking on my dog, i only say no, but he do again, i don't know what can do, please your good advices needed, Thanks in Advance.


How old is the dog and how long have you had him??


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kevin123 said:


> Hi to All, i am kevin, help needed, i got a new dog and he peeing every where in the home,
> i don't spanking on my dog, i only say no, but he do again, i don't know what can do...


please see the sticky on housetraining.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

kevin123 said:


> Hi to All, i am kevin, help needed, i got a new dog and he peeing every where in the home, i don't spanking on my dog, i only say no, but he do again, i don't know what can do, please your good advices needed, Thanks in Advance.


Have a look at the information on here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/75317-housetraining-your-pup-older-dog.html
Hope this helps


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Thankyou everyone i will be ringing around tomorrow


----------

